# Need Help Removing Gen Head from Honda GX620 Engine



## tj4fa (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone here can help with a problem I have trying to remove a generator head from a Honda GX620 engine.

Below are a few photos of the gnerator set that might help.

I have taken all the bolts off the generator to aluminum engine/generator adapter but still can't get the generator off the rear of the engine by even prying at the two halves of the aluminum cover.

Is there some trick to remove the generator head from the rear of the engine other than using dynamite or something? 

Thanks for any help you can give. 

Terry


----------



## tj4fa (Jan 26, 2009)

Found a thread here doing the "search" thing and made a little progress. 

Apparently, there was a generator head bolt in the rear of the generator head under a rubber plug in the center.

After the bolt was removed, I was able to pry the generator head winding section (stator) off the rotor.

Now I have to go find that thread again and read it some more to get the rotor off the rear of the engine...


----------



## tj4fa (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I found a thread that said after I got the generator stator housing off, I should whack the rotor with a plastic hammer to break it loose from the tapered coupling.

I'll try to find it again and post the link here.

Well I didn't have a plastic hammer and the rubber mallet didn't work (as the thread said it wouldn't) so I took a can of liquid wrench and sprayed it between the rear mounting plates to soak the tapered joints, then I took a piece of some really tough plastic sheet (maybe Lexan?) and whacked the crap out of it.

Well that didn't work either...

So I took a floor chisel (shown in one of the photos below) and wedged it between the two aluminum mounting plates and wiggled it around prying at it in different locations and the coupling finally came free.

Then I was able to access the rear of the engine and just as I suspected, the camshaft pulley was trashed and that's why the valves weren't operating.

Now since it's a friends generator, it will be up to him whether it's worth messing with. It was broken and wouldn't run before I looked at it, so who know what condition the rest of the engine and generator is in.

Here are some more photos in case someone needs to do something similar in the future:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I explain the proper way to remove rotors here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237582

You risk damaging a rotor if the proper method is not employed, and believe me when I tell you rotors are not cheap.

Good luck,
Paul


----------

